# Vera Bradley hipster is the perfect travel bag for me...



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

For those of you who like Vera Bradley, the discontinued patterns of the Hipster (not mini hipster!) are on sale for $20.00 on the  Vera Bradley Site 

(Current price on Amazon: Vera Bradley Hipster ~ Botanica)

Fits Kindle 1 and 2 in any cover with plenty of room for accessories. It is very nicely padded and has two inner slip pockets and one outer zippered pocket. Also has a zippered main closure which is important to me. Nice long adjustable strap that is long enough to wear cross body which I like to do when travelling.

This is a great price. They are usually $54-$56! I already own two of them and I'm thinking of buying a few to have around for gifts.

Just thought you'd like to know. Botanica pattern is pictured below but there are several others at that price.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

DD said:


> For those of you who like Vera Bradley, the discontinued patterns of the Hipster (not mini hipster!) are on sale for $20.00 on the  Vera Bradley Site
> 
> Fits Kindle 1 and 2 in any cover with plenty of room for accessories. It is very nicely padded and has two inner slip pockets and one outer zippered pocket. Also has a zippered main closure which is important to me. Nice long adjustable strap that is long enough to wear cross body which I like to do when travelling.
> 
> ...


I have that one and in Rivera Blue. It is amazing how much stuff you can get into that little bag. I also have the Lindsey in Botanica and the K1 in an medge-cover fits perfectly with plenty of room to spare. Same with the new Mailbag.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW!! I clicked on your link, saw the discounted price, left the page to look at some other items....and when I came back, the price is back up to $54!!!!!!

Susie

ETA-now it shows at $20 again!! I think someone spiked my morning coffee!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> WOW!! I clicked on your link, saw the discounted price, left the page to look at some other items....and when I came back, the price is back up to $54!!!!!!
> 
> Susie
> 
> ETA-now it shows at $20 again!! I think someone spiked my morning coffee!


The $20.00 price is for the discontinued patterns. The current line is $54.00.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a very pretty bag.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for helping me spend my money lol

Just purchased the Botanica pattern bag....couldn't pass up the price.  I've been looking at these bags but couldn't bring myself to spend $50 plus dollars.  $20 works for me and it's very pretty!!!


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dynamo said:


> Thanks for helping me spend my money lol
> 
> Just purchased the Botanica pattern bag....couldn't pass up the price. I've been looking at these bags but couldn't bring myself to spend $50 plus dollars. $20 works for me and it's very pretty!!!


LoL - welcome to the club. There is a $2500 limit at the outlet sale. I'm saving my pennies but not that many.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am seriously considering the mesa red one


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, okay, I give up!    I resisted this morning when I first read DD's post.  I do not need another bag (I said to me),  but VERA BRADLEY for $20!  Nope.  Got enough bags.  But then I came back to the Boards and I looked at this thread again, and you all are grabbing this deal, and I can't stand it, and I'm weakening, and...  Okay, so I bought Botanica.  I mean, at $20 it would just be silly not to.  Right?

Thanks for the heads-up, DD.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Silver said:


> Okay, okay, I give up!  I resisted this morning when I first read DD's post. I do not need another bag (I said to me), but VERA BRADLEY for $20! Nope. Got enough bags. But then I came back to the Boards and I looked at this thread again, and you all are grabbing this deal, and I can't stand it, and I'm weakening, and... Okay, so I bought Botanica. I mean, at $20 it would just be silly not to. Right?
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, DD.


As a long time devotee - yes, it is a bargin you can't pass up. I have several pieces of the Botanica that I carry during the winter. I get lots of compliments! So be prepared for the comments.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got to stop looking at this thread!  No no no no no!

Both those patterns are awfully cute, but I just can't get everything I need into a bag this size, and I already have two BorsaBellas to hold the K2, including the new travel bag that's similar designwise. So I won't end up using it enough.  I think.

That Botanical print though.......

How much is the shipping for just one?  LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cute bag. I have to quick looking. There are to many choices.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm really considering getting a Vera Bradley bag. Not just for the Kindle, I need something I can carry my glasses, wallet, keys, etc (and still fit a Kindle comfortably).  Plus it would be nice to have a hands free bag for when I go grocery shopping. All of my purses are heavy leather, they accomodate my Kindle great when I throw it in there but it get's a bit heavy. The price is a bit high but I love some of these patterns.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Glasses (which really need a case too!), wallet, keys, iPhone.....they're all pretty bulky, even though I've slimmed each of them down as much as possible.  The remotes for the cars drive me up a wall with how much space they take up.  It just makes it pretty hard to carry a small purse.  Then you add in the K2.....

Still thinking here.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I forgot the eyeglass case and phone. I'm thinking the hipster looks like it might acommodate all of this. Hmm....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I really don't use mine as a purse, just as a travel bag to protect my Kindle.  I take it to the pool and the beach and I feel safe knowing I have a bag exclusively for my Kindle and accessories.  I don't think I would be able to fit all my stuff into it along with a Kindle in its case.

Oh, and yes, glad to be of service to all of you as an enabler!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD said:


> I really don't use mine as a purse, just as a travel bag to protect my Kindle. I take it to the pool and the beach and I feel safe knowing I have a bag exclusively for my Kindle and accessories. I don't think I would be able to fit all my stuff into it along with a Kindle in its case.
> 
> Oh, and yes, glad to be of service to all of you as an enabler!


You have reached the official KindleBoard enabler status. Now all you need is the banner.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> You have reached the official KindleBoard enabler status. Now all you need is the banner.


What an honor! How do I get one of those banners, Kathy?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm happy with my Bowler, Lola, Mini-Cosmetic, Lunch Bag, Cooler and Sherri.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD said:


> What an honor! How do I get one of those banners, Kathy?


Here is the link to the banners.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,344.40.html#lastPost


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> You have reached the official KindleBoard enabler status. Now all you need is the banner.


It's official!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD said:


> It's official!


I'm so proud.


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I just ordered the hipster!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Jay said:


> Thanks for the info. I just ordered the hipster!!!!


Which pattern did you buy? Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

You can often find discontinued styles of Vera Bradley in TJ Maxx stores as well, I'll have to keep an eye out for this bag, it looks like the perfect size.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> You can often find discontinued styles of Vera Bradley in TJ Maxx stores as well, I'll have to keep an eye out for this bag, it looks like the perfect size.


I picked up a bunch of stationary stuff at TJMaxx the last time I was in there. Along with some Fresh Produce clothing! It is always a treasure hunt when I go in there.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> You can often find discontinued styles of Vera Bradley in TJ Maxx stores as well, I'll have to keep an eye out for this bag, it looks like the perfect size.





DD said:


> I really don't use mine as a purse, just as a travel bag to protect my Kindle. I take it to the pool and the beach and I feel safe knowing I have a bag exclusively for my Kindle and accessories. I don't think I would be able to fit all my stuff into it along with a Kindle in its case.
> 
> Oh, and yes, glad to be of service to all of you as an enabler!


Yes, and thanks SO much for that!  I know better than to shop late at night, but there I was, reading through the board late last night, and saw this thread. I'd already hit that sale up last month (got my laptop bag for carrying my netbook & Kindle for traveling).

So I go check out the sale area. Three bags later!.... Then again, it was $55 for those 3 and at the original prices they would've been $172. So I don't feel too bad. Even though I missed out on free shipping by one day (I kept ignoring Vera's e-mail offers of free shipping, which ended Wednesday. Doh!) Anyway, my leather bags have been starting to feel "heavy" recently so I'm hoping these will be lighter. Got the Lola in Botanica, the Hipster in Mesa Red, and the Small Tic Tac in Kensington. Kinda covered all my bases colorwise.

My husband is going to block these boards on the computers  last night I was scrolling through one of the picture threads & he walked by & said "What else can you possibly need for your Kindle??" I'm just trying to help the economy....come to think of it I think I've helped it a lot this week....too many sales (and not just on the Kindle)...

Anyway, thanks for the reminder, and the enabling...I think...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just bought the bag in the both patterns as well as a super tote for my daughter.  Total before tax and shipping was $75. 

I went to a store local that sells Vera and they were only offering 30% off on items.

Thank you DD for the tip. 

All I have left to purchase is Oberon covers ~ I am getting the ROH in Saddle. I am waiting for my BFF to tell me which cover she wants for her KK. It's a birthday gift. She has yet to accessorize her KK she hasnt seen Ladybug in her skin yet but I know once she does, she will be hooked.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Just bought the bag in the both patterns as well as a super tote for my daughter. Total before tax and shipping was $75.
> 
> I went to a store local that sells Vera and they were only offering 30% off on items.
> 
> ...


Glad you got in on the sale. Anyone who follows Vera Bradley know that $20.00 is an unbelievable price for this bag.

I would love to have the large hipster in Purple Punch but I won't spend $56 for it!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Glad you got in on the sale. Anyone who follows Vera Bradley know that $20.00 is an unbelievable price for this bag.
> 
> I would love to have the large hipster in Purple Punch but I won't spend $56 for it!


I keep going back to look again - wishing I'd paid more attention especially to the sale on Lola - wish I could amend my order & add a couple more things because of the prices, hate to pay additional shipping but it might be worth it for the savings. My order has "gone to the warehouse" though so it looks like it's too late to amend it. 
That's what I get for late-night shopping!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I keep going back to look again - wishing I'd paid more attention especially to the sale on Lola - wish I could amend my order & add a couple more things because of the prices, hate to pay additional shipping but it might be worth it for the savings. My order has "gone to the warehouse" though so it looks like it's too late to amend it.
> That's what I get for late-night shopping!


I know what you mean. I bought a couple at that price just to have around when I need a gift for one of my nieces. Can't beat spending $20. on a gift that's worth a lot more.


----------

